# Fun With The Atomik Barbwire



## fastmax (May 6, 2007)

The Barbwire is a fast, fun boat right out of the box. Slap on an aftermarket prop and she becomes even more fun. I'm running an OSE 32mm fiberglass filled prop.



The boat gets on plane much faster with this prop than with the stock prop, and gains a little more top speed to go along with the better acceleration. This is a must have upgrade IMO.

Another nice little upgrade from OSE is this aluminum water outlet.



It not only looks much better than just having a piece of tubing sticking out the side of the boat but it also allows you to shorten the length of tubing for the cooling line outlet. This has given me improved flow through the system and thus lower temps in the boat after a hard run.

Here are a few shots of my boat in action. I apologize for the quality I only had my phone with me. Next time out I will bring the good camera.

Is that a flying fish? Lol 



Nope just a leaping Barbwire


----------

